# need some maidstone info please



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

if theres a link that could help please post but whats the nearest train station anyone got directions lol and whats there sorry never been to a show before will people just be selling reptiles or will there be other stuff like equipment do you pay to get in ??? what othher stuff will be there please help me :notworthy:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Breeders Expo'09

theres the link should help u.

there should be livestock and dry goods there.xxx :2thumb:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you so much what do u mean by drry goods :blush:


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

Very small fee to get in, train station short walk away. Go to www.multimap.com search out Maidstone, use controls to show you nearest train and the show is held just down the road across the river. 10 minute walk tops and its downhill.LOL

entry fee is just a few quid, they have reptiles galore, dry goods, equipment and a cafe outside for drinks and stuff.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Justtds said:


> Very small fee to get in, train station short walk away. Go to www.multimap.com search out Maidstone, use controls to show you nearest train and the show is held just down the road across the river. 10 minute walk tops and its downhill.LOL
> 
> entry fee is just a few quid, they have reptiles galore, dry goods, equipment and a cafe outside for drinks and stuff.


lol dredding the walk back with my new snakes up hill:devil: :lol2:


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> lol dredding the walk back with my new snakes up hill:devil: :lol2:


Lol if i can do it at 1 am after quite a few drinks and in high heels im sure youll be fine.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Justtds said:


> Lol if i can do it at 1 am after quite a few drinks and in high heels im sure youll be fine.


lol dejavu :lol2:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

dry goods - heating, lighting, food, mice, ect ect


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

oh ok thanks ............i knew that :whistling2::blush::lol2:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Ive never been to maidstone either, im sure there will be a few people wandering around lost from the train station. (Me being one of them)


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

might get a sign saying lost wheres maidstone :lol2:


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

There are three train stations in Maidstone. 
Maidstone Barracks- you probably won't be using that one unless coming from Strood.

Maidstone East - Deals with trains travelling from London to the Kent Coast, this is the station most of you will come in from. It is about a 15minute walk from the station to the show. 
You need to aim for the Lcokmeadow centre, it is a cinema complex. Behind the Cinema is the hall and the car park.
We do put up A4 sized signs pointing out the route to the hall, but we don't put them out nr the East station.

Maidstone West - This is the closest station to the show, it is about 5mins walk to the hall. However, this station serves trains from Paddock Wood, so will probably not be the easiest station to get to.

There is a telephone number on the Reptile Expo page on the club website. I'd suggest anybopdy travelling to the show make a note of the number, you can then call me if you need directions.
If you do get lost, just ask for the Lockmeadow centre.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Hope to be going to this


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anybody know if there's a breeder list available?


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

gregmonsta said:


> Does anybody know if there's a breeder list available?


Dont think they released it last year. Can be dificult i guess as they will still be selling tables till the last minute. There was a very good choice of reptiles last year.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you so much guys im going to go in august hopefully will have enough to buy something amazing lol


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

gregmonsta said:


> Does anybody know if there's a breeder list available?


There isn't a Breeder list available, for a couple of reasons. The first has been stated, we are recieving bookings right up to the last minute (and some turn up on the day for a table), but also, some breeders are not keen on such a list and we would have to obtain pernission from everybody.
However, I can let you know that so far we have a very good selection of breeders attending. There will be...
Snakes- Corns (obviously), Kings and Milks, Royals and other pythons, Boas, Garter Snakes, Pituophis and some of the more unusual species too.

Lizards- Geckos, Beardies, Chams, Uros, Skinks and others.

Tortoises, Frogs, Newts, Salamanders & Inverts.

There will also be plenty of Drygoods, Livefoods including 'alternative' livefood and frozen food.

Tables are still available though and bookings are still coming in.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

HS said:


> There isn't a Breeder list available, for a couple of reasons. The first has been stated, we are recieving bookings right up to the last minute (and some turn up on the day for a table), but also, some breeders are not keen on such a list and we would have to obtain pernission from everybody.
> However, I can let you know that so far we have a very good selection of breeders attending. There will be...
> Snakes- Corns (obviously), Kings and Milks, Royals and other pythons, Boas, Garter Snakes, Pituophis and some of the more unusual species too.
> 
> ...


im going to get some nice royals just got a new job so not touching any money must resist :whip:


----------

